
Slack phoning home - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/ValbonneConsult/status/774304980287324160
======
DyslexicAtheist
I realize this is common practice in walled gardens and just to get a link
preview. However the amount of data gathered about me as (through slack)
authenticated user (with a paid subscription) is staggering. I think in case
of Slack (compared to facebook and linkedin) it's specially intrusive because
people get asked to join slack to collaborate in organisational settings. They
don't have much of a choice unless they subscribe to the privacy policy of the
tools their employers chose. In this setting you won't register as an anon
pseudonyme but your real name. When I sent a link in a private direct message
on slack that has never been sent out to the internet 3 mins later I got a
slackbot visiting. My conclusion is: The data they create has massive value
and must be part of the reason why they're swimming in VC money. As a user
this is disappointing because I'm the product (even I'm paying). SaaS and
Cloud businesses are becoming a pest to society IMO.

------
cjbprime
It does that to show a preview of the content of the URL next to the link in
chat, right?

------
peterkelly
How did you think they display those inline previews?

------
trollied
It's no different to a random crawler. What's the actual problem? Is it
configured with your internet banking credentials?

------
thoreauway
Nothing to see here.

